

OSIpage adds “Shop Online” service link to existing web access navigation list - smilepet_26
http://www.osipage.com/home.php#shop

======
smilepet_26
what do you think to be other popular online services that could be added to
OSIpage list so that users benefit from most of the web? for example, "payment
gateways" and "shop online" were recent additions due to user request.

